# How much money did we give to Chrysler?



## Gurdari (May 20, 2009)

And other auto companies for that matter... I don't recall being asked if that was alright.

And now they declare bankruptcy?


----------



## manu1959 (May 20, 2009)

Gurdari said:


> And other auto companies for that matter... I don't recall being asked if that was alright.
> 
> And now they declare bankruptcy?



the got almost 20 billion.....the government is now the primary debt holder so when the two declare bk the government owns them.....i posted a link the other day that they will then give them to the afl/cio/ uaw....on of the biggest political contibutors to the dems....

welocme to govt / union run big business .....


----------



## sealybobo (May 20, 2009)

Gurdari said:


> And other auto companies for that matter... I don't recall being asked if that was alright.
> 
> And now they declare bankruptcy?



Isn't it funny that you are sooo upset about giving $10 billion to a company that employes a lot of people and produces a product yet you aren't crying about the $750 billion the bankers stole from us.

And who are you?  Are you a politician?  

If you are  right winger, you should be happy what is going on.  This was all about sending jobs overseas, lowering wages and breaking unions.  

And now the tax payers will fund all those pensions.


----------



## Gurdari (May 20, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Isn't it funny that you are sooo upset about giving $10 billion to a company that employes a lot of people and produces a product yet you aren't crying about the $750 billion the bankers stole from us.
> 
> And who are you?  Are you a politician?
> 
> ...



I am upset by undeserved wealth, of which makes up 99% of what the bankers have.
Tax payers fund lots of stupid shit to make other people rich, and a few things here and there for OUR own benefit. Not a right-winger (too pro-democracy, pro-human rights, pro-planet, pro-peace).

Maybe I will be a politician. I know what happens to politicians who are honest and don't give in to big business - well, I would if I had ever heard of one.


SO, thanks Stephen Harper for showing you have no faith in the market, capitalism or democracy. I may not have faithin the 2 of those, but then again I didn't give his money away.


----------

